# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  شناسایی مکان کاربر از روی آدرس IP

## ealvandi

با سلام

آیا میشه از روی آدرس IP که کاربران معمولی اینترنت دارن مکان اونها رو حدودا شناسایی کرد ؟؟؟؟


شرمنده که این سوال رو تو این تالار میپرسم چون در تالارهای دیگه مثل توسعه وب و شبکه نتونستم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کنم . گفتم شاید دوستان تو این تالار بتونن کمکم کنن.

با تشکر از شما.

----------


## BOB

سلام

قدیما برنامه Visual Rout این کار را به زیبایی و با نمایش روی نقشه جغرافیایی انجام میداد.
اما حالا با وجود سایتهایی مثل

http://www.ip-adress.com/
http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm

به هیچ برنامه ایی نیاز نیست.

----------


## ealvandi

با تشکر از شما . من به دنبال کد این برنامه هستم . از کجا میتونم گیرش بیارم ؟

----------


## SoftDevCo

دوست عزیز شما برای اینکار فکر کنم باید از دیتابیس سایتی مثل Ip2Location.Com استفاده کنی، که اون ها رو در محصول های متفاوت به فروش می زاره.

البته باز دوستان صاحب نظر بیشتر توضیح میدن.

----------


## ealvandi

نحوه استفاده از دستور whois  رو کسی میدونه ؟

----------


## tabib_m

برای این کار میتونی از این کلاس استفاده کنی:
http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/package/2363.html

ولی در کل راهش اینه که یک سری رنج تعریف شدن برای هر کشور
که توی یک دیتابیس ثبت شدن
برای به دست اوردن اون رنج
باید آی پی مورد نظر رو بذارید توی یک فرمول (دقیقش رو یادم رفت) و بعد از دیتابیس بفهمید که فلان آی پی مال کدوم کشوره
همین
که این کد این کار رو برات میکنه

موفق باشید.

----------


## rezvaneyaghobi

سلام دوستان. ميخاستم بدونم سيستم هايي مثل دانشگاهها هر وقت که login ميشيم ip  ذخيره ميشه؟يا با هر بار مراجعه ip جديدي ثبت ميشه؟

----------


## tux-world

با هر بار مراجعه یا وصل شدن شما به اینترنت آی پی اختصاصی برای شما تعریف میشه و میسوزه بنابراین هربار اون جدیده ثبت میشه

----------


## mkn1214

سلام اطلاعات بیشتری راجع به ip و شناخت بیشتری از نحو ه شناسایی مکان اون را دارم با تشکر

----------

